# Yet another 2-sided PLL recognition trainer (Windows)



## DrKorbin (Sep 8, 2012)

PLL Max Result Trainer

This program is for training 2-sided PLL recognition.

You are given FRONT and RIGHT sides of a cube. Determine a PLL case and
AUF and click them. You can enable and disable some PLL cases using
right click. Also you can choose a cross color if you are color-neutral.

Screenshot: 
Download: link

All suggestions and reports are welcome.


----------



## Evan Liu (Sep 8, 2012)

The link to download says you have to register/log in to the forum.


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 8, 2012)

Oops, sorry!
Fixed. In a couple of days I'll try to get a permanent storage.


----------



## brandbest1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Google Chrome says the file is malicious.


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 8, 2012)

This is what i want, but for CMLL.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm definitely not downloading a file from a page with Russian all over it that my computer tells me is malicious


----------



## MWilson (Sep 8, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> This is what i want, but for CMLL.



Would that work only being able to see two sides?


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 8, 2012)

Dominate said:


> Would that work only being able to see two sides?



Course.


----------



## MWilson (Sep 8, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> Course.



I notice a lot of these trainers show arrows on 3x3 grids instead of just Ua, Gb, T, etc.

Is that actually necessary or would just the text name of the alg suffice for CMLL?


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 8, 2012)

Dominate said:


> I notice a lot of these trainers show arrows on 3x3 grids instead of just Ua, Gb, T, etc.
> 
> Is that actually necessary or would just the text name of the alg suffice for CMLL?



not necessary at all


----------



## DrKorbin (Sep 10, 2012)

kinch2002 said:


> I'm definitely not downloading a file from a page with Russian all over it that my computer tells me is malicious



Try this one, please.
http://cubemir.ru/soft/distrib/PMRT.zip


----------

